
Boffins achieve 'breakthrough' in random number generation - jonbaer
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/05/18/boffins_achieve_breakthrough_in_random_number_generation/
======
sonium
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11719543](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11719543)

------
kyriakos
Boffins... Lol

~~~
Angostura
Boffin is what The Register calls proper scientists. By contrast, pseudo
science is carried out by 'trick cyclists'

